# Horrible story-rat lovers beware



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

I am so angry and peed off :censor:

My first litter of rats babies are due to go to their new homes this week. 2 of those babies were due to go to a friend of mine. He lives with his mum and dad. When he asked could he have some when they were born they said OK and he thought nothing more of it. He pays most of the bills in the house so thought he would have some say in getting a cute pair of ratties. Well he orded stuff off the net, a cage and loads of accesories amounting to over 200.

well...just had a tcall of him. when he got home last night his delivery of stuff had arrived. His cage and accesories were smashed and bags of food etc cut up and tipped out and his suitcase was packed and in the street. He went inside and asked his parents what was going on. Apparently they went mad saying that the horrible vermin arnt allowed in his house and they were planning on poisoning them when they arrived and he's not welcome there anymore for wanting them. They hadnt said a peep before this!!! What disgusts me the most is that they conspired to kill them.

Total madness. Words fail me. I am so angry. My lads had a lucky escape. My friend has spent the night ina hotel. I dont know what he's going to do but I know I would feel uncomftable living with people like that.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

They sound like absolute psychos and the dude would be better off getting shot of them.

Nutters.


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

Crownan said:


> They sound like absolute psychos and the dude would be better off getting shot of them.
> 
> Nutters.


Words totally fail me, I am stunned..


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh my God - a bit excessive don't you think! :gasp: Why not just say they were not happy with the idea. Hope your friend gets himself sorted out soon, I hope he cancels any direct debits etc. he has for the house asap too!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's absolutely dreadful! 

However, it is his parents' home and so they call the shots, but surely all they needed to do was to tell him they didn't want rats in their house?

Unless of course they did and he ignored that? I'm not saying he's lying, but to do what they did seems totally excessive and if it is true then if I was him I wouldn't want to set foot in their house again!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like there's more to this story than the friend is letting on, is he a teenager by any chance lol? One thing a rat breeder is responsible for is checking all members of the new household are happy with the new pets, this shouldn't have happened if proper checks were carried out?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Sounds like there's more to this story than the friend is letting on, is he a teenager by any chance lol? One thing a rat breeder is responsible for is checking all members of the new household are happy with the new pets, this shouldn't have happened if proper checks were carried out?


Breeders cannot check ALL household occupants!! All they can do is check the purchaser. Its the purchasers responsibility to make sure its ok for them to keep them!

How can you blame the breeder for completely unnecessary, excessive and aggressive actions.

If they were my parents I'd be making them pay for damages and moving out!


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

He's 30 :O He's a friend I trusted him, if you cant trust them who can you? I dont need to inspect my friends home its not he's a total starnger.Just didnt count on the loopy parents as I said he is 30. Maybe there is more to the story but thats what I got told and iv known him 5 years. Dont see him a liar


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

Crownan said:


> Breeders cannot check ALL household occupants!! All they can do is check the purchaser. Its the purchasers responsibility to make sure its ok for them to keep them!
> 
> How can you blame the breeder for completely unnecessary, excessive and aggressive actions.
> 
> If they were my parents I'd be making them pay for damages and moving out!


Ps thank you.


----------



## polecat0303 (Jun 7, 2009)

Unfortunately there are people that crazy and irrational out there...
I agree scheming to kill the rats cruel and pathetic.

I hope your babies all find lovely, stable homes


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

polecat0303 said:


> Unfortunately there are people that crazy and irrational out there...
> I agree scheming to kill the rats cruel and pathetic.
> 
> I hope your babies all find lovely, stable homes


Thank you. 2 to ami_j and 2 to izzyki off here. lovely ratty ppl :flrt:
The other 2 in this story are staying in here. Terrified to let them go now!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Crownan said:


> Breeders cannot check ALL household occupants!! All they can do is check the purchaser. Its the purchasers responsibility to make sure its ok for them to keep them!
> 
> How can you blame the breeder for completely unnecessary, excessive and aggressive actions.
> 
> If they were my parents I'd be making them pay for damages and moving out!


Of course breeders can check all household occupants! :lol2: Why is that difficult? I manage to lol. If it's a priority to a breeder for their rats to be in a permanent home they will make checks. If it's not then they can't really complain.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Of course breeders can check all household occupants! :lol2: Why is that difficult? I manage to lol. If it's a priority to a breeder for their rats to be in a permanent home they will make checks. If it's not then they can't really complain.


So you insist on meeting and vetting everyone in a household? Thats nice for you. Its not your responsibility to do that. As she said he's 30 years old! If it was a youngster then maybe, but seriously, you'd check an entire household if it was a 30+ year old?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

All good breeders vet their homes first. 30 or 13, if his parents weren't happy, he shouldn't have decided to get them.

I ask all my owners to check with their housemates and landlord (if house is not their own), and under 18s have to bring a parent to sign the rehoming contract. If they cant do that, they dont get rats.

I dont think that would have helped much in this case though to be fair - but at 30 years old, I think he's well past the normal age for finding his own place!:whistling2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Crownan said:


> So you insist on meeting and vetting everyone in a household? Thats nice for you. Its not your responsibility to do that. As she said he's 30 years old! If it was a youngster then maybe, but seriously, you'd check an entire household if it was a 30+ year old?


Of course it is my responsibility to do that, who else is responsible for lives I create lol. 

I don't home to children and so therefore this situation is less likely for me (despite this person not being a child he is living as one and not in his own home). My application form for rats asks about the views of the rest of the family and when someone is living in someone else's house then yes I need to at least have some confirmation that rats are definitely allowed and wanted. I care about where my rats end up, I know to some they're just objects but to me they're lives I'm responsible for til the day they die. I know to some that the idea of vetting small animal homes is alien to them but it's common practice with most good breeders to build a relationship with new owners to avoid situations such as this. I was just saying problems like this can be avoided.


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> I dont think that would have helped much in this case though to be fair - but at 30 years old, I think he's well past the normal age for finding his own place!:whistling2:


Hes a really great guy and would have given them a great home-if they hadnt done that-and yes I belive him that they said it was ok at first. They just sound mad. Please dont judge him cos he lives with his parents


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Of course it is my responsibility to do that, who else is responsible for lives I create lol.
> 
> I don't home to children and so therefore this situation is less likely for me (despite this person not being a child he is living as one and not in his own home). My application form for rats asks about the views of the rest of the family and when someone is living in someone else's house then yes I need to at least have some confirmation that rats are definitely allowed and wanted. I care about where my rats end up, I know to some they're just objects but to me they're lives I'm responsible for til the day they die. I know to some that the idea of vetting small animal homes is alien to them but it's common practice with most good breeders to build a relationship with new owners to avoid situations such as this. I was just saying problems like this can be avoided.


But didn't the OP say that he'd asked his parents and they were ok with it initially?

Jo


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

He says he asked them and they were ok, but judging from the reaction he may have been telling porkies? Sazzy is right that we can't judge him for living at home, and that a mate of 5 years should be trustworthy, but in this case I just don't believe they were ok one minute and threatening to kill them the next. It sounds more likely that they said no from the start and out of frustration he went ahead anyway? I am not for one second justifying their awful reaction either, just I don't think Sazzy has been given the truth here and that's where checks can really help.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

KathyM said:


> He says he asked them and they were ok, but judging from the reaction he may have been telling porkies? Sazzy is right that we can't judge him for living at home, and that a mate of 5 years should be trustworthy, but in this case I just don't believe they were ok one minute and threatening to kill them the next. It sounds more likely that they said no from the start and out of frustration he went ahead anyway? I am not for one second justifying their awful reaction either, just I don't think Sazzy has been given the truth here and that's where checks can really help.


Assumptions are the mother of all f'ups.

There's plenty of people that psycho in the world and it doesnt suprise me one bit!


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

KathyM said:


> He says he asked them and they were ok, but judging from the reaction he may have been telling porkies? Sazzy is right that we can't judge him for living at home, and that a mate of 5 years should be trustworthy, but in this case I just don't believe they were ok one minute and threatening to kill them the next. It sounds more likely that they said no from the start and out of frustration he went ahead anyway? I am not for one second justifying their awful reaction either, just I don't think Sazzy has been given the truth here and that's where checks can really help.


If I found that he did that i would be very hurt


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Im so glad my dad isnt like that but then i again i can do what i want really and he never says a word he just goes along with it.

the man does as hes told lol


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I can imagine Sazzy, perhaps he didn't think they'd go this far, but I just can't see them being fine with it one minute then so angry about it they would threaten to kill them. I hope it all works out ok. xx


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

KathyM said:


> I can imagine Sazzy, perhaps he didn't think they'd go this far, but I just can't see them being fine with it one minute then so angry about it they would threaten to kill them. I hope it all works out ok. xx


Thank you  I will be keeping these now.

Kathy do you just ask people who rats from you to fill in a form? Are they usually ok with it. What sort of questions do you ask. A form seems a good idea but even if I had thought of that first I still dont think I would have asked my friend too cos i know him. When you think you know something eh..... Its like the opposite of nasty prejudice :hmm: This was v scary I dont want it to happen again


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

Kathy is the best breeder I know - she is the first breeder that we got rats off. And I was more than happy to complete her form. I've also had forms from every other breeder that we've got rats from, as well as from those who we have enquired about going on the waiting lists of, and even when we have rehomed rescues. I htink if people are genuine then they won't have a problem with you asking them to complete a form as it's fairly standard practice.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I have to agree with you there Sazzy - why would you think to ask a friend you've known for 5 years to fill in a form to say he's suitable to have one of your rats and why would you think he would lie to you???

To be perfectly honest I wouldn't have asked a 30 year old man that I'd been friends with for 5 years if he had permission to have a pet from his parents - I would have assumed it was OK too!


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

Im not a breeder. These were an accident as the cage I bought had a faulty base and they managed to get out, my first litter and they will defo be my last acccident. I dont think ill have more babies. I feel bad now. I tried so hard to make them nice little ratties with nice homes


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

No worries - if someone approaches me via the website or by email then I do tend to send a form to get their details and ask a couple of very basic q's. It's not a test, it's a way for me to get a record of who wants what and to open a dialogue, and I tend to ask people to ring to chat things through unless I already know them. A lot of my homes are "returning customers" who obviously don't need a form. I have had people who haven't bothered replying once they've had a form but most people are more than happy to do it once it's explained it really isn't a test or anything scary. They'd get asked the same if they rang. 

The form is basic and very short compared to many I've had to fill out for my own rats from other breeders in the past. I really wanted to avoid it ever coming across as "you must keep your rats like this" as it put me off getting breeder rats in the past in case I said something wrong, so I never dictate bedding and food like some do. I believe that's up to the owner and offer advice where necessary or asked for, rather than scaring people off lol. It is not something a potential owner can "fail" if you get me, if there are issues then they get brought up on the phone in the chat rather than getting someone a "no". I've never had to turn anyone down for rats so far. 

Obviously forms are not failsafe and only work as well as you put them to use, if you get me. They're a way of opening dialogue and conversation rather than a check in themselves if you get me. 

Questions wise I have basic info such as address, then I ask about what rats they have or have had, whether they're on any forums, where the rats will be living and who with (and if they have backup sorted for if intros dont work), whether they have the homeowner's permission and whether anyone in their family has allergies. That's about it. 

I know what you mean about being more lax with friends, I have done the same in the past and learned the hard way too, and it is much harder to say no to a friend. It's not an easy situation.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

feorag said:


> I have to agree with you there Sazzy - why would you think to ask a friend you've known for 5 years to fill in a form to say he's suitable to have one of your rats and why would you think he would like to you???
> 
> To be perfectly honest I wouldn't have asked a 30 year old man that I'd been friends with for 5 years if he had permission to have a pet from his parents - I would have assumed it was OK too!


Noone's said this man should have had a form. Don't know where you got that from, I was just told (not by Sazzy) that a breeder can't possibly check homes which was rubbish so I said how it is possible lol.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Horatio said:


> Kathy is the best breeder I know - she is the first breeder that we got rats off. And I was more than happy to complete her form. I've also had forms from every other breeder that we've got rats from, as well as from those who we have enquired about going on the waiting lists of, and even when we have rehomed rescues. I htink if people are genuine then they won't have a problem with you asking them to complete a form as it's fairly standard practice.


Thank you very much Kate :blush: We value you very highly as an owner too, I can't think of anyone who I'd rather homed my rats. :flrt:


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

On the plus side look who I get to keep :flrt:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Awww :flrt: Must be horrible having to keep such a gorgeous little thing lol! Lucky you! xx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Noone's said this man should have had a form. Don't know where you got that from, I was just told (not by Sazzy) that a breeder can't possibly check homes which was rubbish so I said how it is possible lol.


And I never said that anyone said he should! I do read all the thread before I pass comment so I was well aware of what had been said previously.

For goodness sake I was making a general observation, that even if she had used forms to vet new owners, she would have been unlikely to ask her friend to fill one in, because friendships are based on trust.

Can I not even make a general comment now without being accused of accusing someone of saying something that it's obvious they haven't???


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Crikey, chill out, you're seeing a fight when there isn't one (not on my part anyway!)! :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I don't send 'forms' to people to fill out although I'd not have a problem if I wre sent one by a breeder.
I do speak on the phone or email for a while before visiting is arranged as babies aren't usually ready for homes straight away.
I get all the information I need via these methods.

As KathyM says most of my owners are 'returners' who want more rats from me.

The reason I don't send out forms is that really, however you word it, the form is only an information sheet and has no legal binding in the event of a problem. As I say I've laways managed to get the information via other methods.
When I was thinking of forms I decided that people could put whatever they wanted on a form and then when you eventually spoke/met them they would be 'versed' in the event they were going to lie and could sound very convincing.

I've had to collect 5 of my rats back in the 3-4 years and they have been because of changes in housing and one that was bullying another rat in his group.
I've travelled for 6 hours round trip to go and get two of my rats back when they could no longer be kept. I even rehomed the lads other rats as he was a lovely owner who was gutted to have to rehome his pets due to moving home.


----------



## izzyki (Jan 18, 2009)

SaZzY said:


> Thank you. 2 to ami_j and 2 to izzyki off here. lovely ratty ppl :flrt:
> The other 2 in this story are staying in here. Terrified to let them go now!



thank you :flrt: :lol2: is it one of the black boys you get to keep with him??


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

izzyki said:


> thank you :flrt: :lol2: is it one of the black boys you get to keep with him??


Yes :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Crownan said:


> How can you blame the breeder for completely unnecessary, excessive and aggressive actions.
> 
> If they were my parents I'd be making them pay for damages and moving out!


 Got my lawyer's head on now. It is hearsay that it happened the way we were told. It may not have actually happened at all or if it did, not in the way was described.
If you were a judge, would you decide in favour of this young man, based solely on what you have just heard, told to you by someone who didn't witness what happened and who hasn't spoken to the parents?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

SaZzY said:


> He's 30 :O He's a friend I trusted him, if you cant trust them who can you? I dont need to inspect my friends home its not he's a total starnger.Just didnt count on the loopy parents as I said he is 30. Maybe there is more to the story but thats what I got told and iv known him 5 years. Dont see him a liar


 Not being funny but.....30 years old and still living with mummy and daddy? The thing about good liars is that they are entirely plausible:lol2:
Personally, gut instinct is telling me that the story as you told it, didn't happen as it was told.


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Not being funny but.....30 years old and still living with mummy and daddy? QUOTE]
> 
> Youre quite mean. Who are you to be horrible just because he lives with his parents. Maybe it didnt happen the way it was told but that above statement is downright shallow,mean and out of order.
> 
> And unlike you I dont like to think everybody lies. Some people do yes. But I doubt this is something he would just make up. He's really nice. Its disgusting that youve said that and never met him.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Thing is, even nice people, good friends, will tell a white lie to get out of something sometimes. It's not inconceivable that he changed his mind, and needed a really good excuse. I'm sure I'm not the only one who's pulled a sicky for a wedding I didn't want to go to or had "something on" when someone's wanted a night out etc.

Just it seems highly highly unlikely that someone would trash brand new gear, pack someone's bags, and threaten to kill their pets if they knew about and accepted that they were coming.

I think it's more likely he's had a change of heart but didn't want to hurt your feelings.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Thing is, even nice people, good friends, will tell a white lie to get out of something sometimes. It's not inconceivable that he changed his mind, and needed a really good excuse. I'm sure I'm not the only one who's pulled a sicky for a wedding I didn't want to go to or had "something on" when someone's wanted a night out etc.
> 
> Just it seems highly highly unlikely that someone would trash brand new gear, pack someone's bags, and threaten to kill their pets if they knew about and accepted that they were coming.
> 
> I think it's more likely he's had a change of heart but didn't want to hurt your feelings.



Oh dear, now you are as mean, horrible, disgusting, shallow and out of order as I am for not being gullible.:lol2:


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Oh dear, now you are as mean, horrible, disgusting, shallow and out of order as I am for not being gullible.:lol2:


Wow do you get off on being mean :gasp:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Actually I did have a chuckle this evening as the story went from:


> *Horrible story-rat lovers beware *


 implying something truly awful and terrible had happened.
To being a story about someone who said he wanted a rat off you but then changed his mind and made up a daft story knowing that you would believe him.
Instead of _'Horrible story, rat lovers beware', _it is merely_, 'someone changed their mind about having one of my rats' :lol2:
_But of course, that isn't quite so dramatic. You should get a job writing headlines for the Sun newspaper. I think you'd be quite good at it.*
*


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

:gasp:


fenwoman said:


> Actually I did have a chuckle this evening as the story went from:
> implying something truly awful and terrible had happened.
> To being a story about someone who said he wanted a rat off you but then changed his mind and made up a daft story knowing that you would believe him.
> Instead of _'Horrible story, rat lovers beware', _it is merely_, 'someone changed their mind about having one of my rats' :lol2:_
> But of course, that isn't quite so dramatic. You should get a job writing headlines for the Sun newspaper. I think you'd be quite good at it.


:lol2: I am not that scary that if he changed his mind he couldnt just tell me. Am I :hmm:

Anyway you are too mean for me, Me or my friend have done nothing to you. I will ignore you from now on


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

wow rfuk...the forum where the people on there know your friends better than you do :whistling2: 
it is a horrible story and im soooo glad taz and ninajs brothers are safe. thank god they didnt get hold of them


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Actually I did have a chuckle this evening as the story went from:
> implying something truly awful and terrible had happened.
> To being a story about someone who said he wanted a rat off you but then changed his mind and made up a daft story knowing that you would believe him.
> Instead of _'Horrible story, rat lovers beware', _it is merely_, 'someone changed their mind about having one of my rats' :lol2:
> _But of course, that isn't quite so dramatic. You should get a job writing headlines for the Sun newspaper. I think you'd be quite good at it.


how are you so sure what happened? or are you that much of a know it all you know the situation better than the OP...please elaborate about where you get your inside knowledge about EVERYTHING from


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Not being funny but.....30 years old and still living with mummy and daddy? .


Fenwoman,

I respect you and all...you talk your mind I really like that..I do it as well......but...my son is almost 27yrs old and still lives with us...his Mummy and step Daddy.
Granted he did move out, buy his own home when he was just 18 yrs old, but he's disabled and it got worse to the point he couldn't look after himself anymore. How do we know this is not a similar scenario????

It does sound 'funny' but as it's been told we can't really judge can we????

Stranger things have happened.

At least these babies weren't put into a home where they would not have been treated correctly so that is all that matters.


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

saxon said:


> Fenwoman,
> 
> I respect you and all...you talk your mind I really like that..I do it as well......but...my son is almost 27yrs old and still lives with us...his Mummy and step Daddy.
> Granted he did move out, buy his own home when he was just 18 yrs old, but he's disabled and it got worse to the point he couldn't look after himself anymore. How do we know this is not a similar scenario????
> ...


At least not everyone thinks he is a silly liar thanks. :flrt: There is a story behind why he lives there but it not for here and not relevant to this story.

Fenwoman reminds me a bit of House. Mean to ppl for no reason and thinks everyone lies. At least he's not real!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Oh dear, now you are as mean, horrible, disgusting, shallow and out of order as I am for not being gullible.:lol2:


Speak for yourself, I'm only two of those things!


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Speak for yourself, I'm only two of those things!


I think your nice. I always find you very helpful. You helped me when my rat had a sore eye :blush:


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

My sister is 33 and she and her family are having to move back in with my mum, because her partner cannot find another job after being made redundant. I also know people who have moved their parents in with them because they needed looking after. When people split up they often move back in with parents. There are lots of reasons, and I think it is a bit harsh judging people when you don't know the whole story.
They are very cute rats and I hope your friend sorts himself out somewhere soon.
Emma


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

With all due respect though if someone wants to read a truly "horrible rat story", they just have to look at my Farley's threads and the feedback I've left, and ask themselves why the person that did that to him and his mates is still taking on animals from this very board while lecturing others on their reptile care!  That's a truly horrible rat story.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

sorry but they sound like horrible cu:censor:ts.

I know people dont like rats and whatever, like I hate spiders, I like tarantulas but not like true spiders but if my son or daughter asked for one i wouldnt say yes then try to kill it wtf.

This has actually made me really angry, If i lived up there near to you I would conspire to kill them myself, and no im not joking they would be assasinated 

have you got their number so i can prank call them thatll have to do instead of killing XD :lolsign: Glad your rats were NOT killed and are in safe loving hands.

BTW I know someone whop got 2 rats at the age of 11 and his gran said that they ALL carry a deadly disease which kills humans very slowly and painfully and actually paid his brother to shoot them dead while he was at school, obviously he came home and found 2 dead rats in a cage with bullet holes thru them.

he has more rats now abut 10 yrs on and their ok


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Sounds like there's more to this story than the friend is letting on, is he a teenager by any chance lol? One thing a rat breeder is responsible for is checking all members of the new household are happy with the new pets, this shouldn't have happened if proper checks were carried out?


 
Yes and all problems can be avoided if we were all psychic and owned a crystal ball....


Sad story, whatever the truth is he shouldn't of been booted out they could have spoken to him about it. I hope he;s okay...


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Speak for yourself, I'm only two of those things!



Are we allowed to guess which two????????? :lol2:


----------

